# Any Layout Ideas For a Big Block Battler Set?



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

I am limited in space and funds but have a BBB set in a 7 by 4 ft area.
Can anyone give me some ideas of options in my dilemma? I can stand a few extra pieces but funds are limited for now. I do have a bunch of Tyco track I am willing to trade for Tomy track or...?
Happy Christmas to all you fellas out there and a great New Year to boot!
:hat:
Mike in St Louis


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

1. Let your imagination go wild, you may supprise yourself. 2. Bite the bullett and buy a pair of adaptors (for now).


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

mdeland, How's it comming? How many layouts have you tried so far? Are you up and running?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If you already have it...fine.... but...*

If you haven't already bought it, maybe think about getting the Super International set or even the Giant Raceway or Longbeach set. Don't think me to be a Monday Morning Quarterback here, but getting the extra pieces is well worth it at the get go. I also bought the BBB set and ended up spending that extra amount and then some, in order to get a better variety of turns and radii. I wish I had just pulled the trigger when I had the chance. Don't get me wrong.... BBB is not a bad set at all... it just does not give you a very good variety for your buck. If I'm not mistaken, you can spend $10 to $20 (track and shipping) just to get the Tomy to Tyco adapters. nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh yeah forgot some links for you....*

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/freelay.jsp

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233235&highlight=layout+design

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

nd


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

*Its running*

HO Racer, Yeah its running but no table yet. 

I kinda like the stock layout but I want to do scenery and I cannot figure out how to make it look OK with all the weird overpasses. Just not realistic. I do believe I might get the adapters suggested just to give me more options.
BTW, I bought the set at Goodwill with 2 extra xtraction cars for 25 bux!
What a fella to do (except convince my better half in the beauty of putting a huge slotcar track in her house)


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Regularly troll GW over the next few months. The attrition rate for unused, broken, and discarded sets will show up. That's how I got enough track for my Boys to amass a HUGE amount of track & some cars for thier layout. Start saving your money for another AFX set, get the biggest "Bang" for you buck.


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

I bit the bullet and ordered adapters for tyco and lifelike. I will wait to see when I get the adapters and look at a new set of options.
I plan on building a 2 lane track on an 8 by 4 table dropping from the ceiling (thanks to my sweet wife's OK). The plan is a southwest style with Flo's V8 Cafe as the starting point.
I guess I like cartoons as well as car racing!
Wish me luck and I will start a new thread as I start my venture!!
Many thanks to those that gave advice, and believe me, I will be asking for more!!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

We'll be here for ya!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here are some layout ideas on my aging old wesbite:

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tracks/Layout_Ideas/layout_ideas.html

-Scott


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

*my idea*

I am leaning towards something like this


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd buy that for a dollar! That has a nice combination of straights and technical sections. I guess you don't want to go 4-lane. That 2-lane layout would keep everyone interested for a goodly amount of time.


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, I need some room for landscaping my Cars Flo's V8 Cafe and a biker bar with cartoonish hills and vistas ala roadrunner and Cars.
I want some speed but not too simple either and no 6" curves.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

It looks like a fun layout. I like the 3 crossovers. Consider running the circuit in both directions awhile to see how it drives before you tack it down. It looks to be a good one.


----------

